# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Steve Gabel, MD  Portland, Seattle  2098 Graft Crown Transplant

## Steven Gabel, MD

This 53-year-old gentleman started thinning years ago at the top and crown areas of his scalp.  He had tried medications without any significant growth.

We transplanted 2098 grafts into the crown approximately 6 months ago.   The series of photographs show the scalp as he presented before any surgery or haircuts, another photograph depicting the area of transplant showing his natural swirl pattern with blue markings, and the 6-month preliminary results.  

The swirl pattern was created by following some the wispy natural hairs that he had so I am able to make the slits in the natural direction and angle of his native hair.  At 6 months, the transplanted follicular unit grafts are growing very well.  He said that he did not shed that much after surgery and he has been already cutting his hair regularly.  Also, the video shows the close up of the donor scar, which is thin and difficult to see even with his hair cut very short.

Overall the hair growth is excellent at this stage and we anticipate that the number of hairs will continue to increase and his hair will also thicken over time.  He said he would come back in 3-month intervals to show his growth over time.

YouTube Video Link:   Dr. Steve Gabel Patient - 2098 Graft Crown Transplant

----------


## Spex

Excellent result Doc at only 6 months as crowns generally are slower to come in. Well done and thanks for sharing.
Regards
Spex

----------

